# Ich hab es geschafft!!!



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

falls im falschen Forum, bitte verschieben, war mir nicht sicher 

viele werden mich trotz meiner 2 Jahresabwesenheit noch kennen, deswegen ist es keine Neuvorstellung. Ich hatte Ciao gesagt mit der Ankündigung nach Paraguay auszuwandern.

Ich schreibe das hier aus Paraguay  

Nachdem ich alles was ich in Deutschland hatte verkauft habe/auszahlen habe lassen (alles, inkl. privater Altersvorsorge) hatte ich etwas mehr als ne Viertelmillion. Mit der Hälfte habe ich mir ca. 700 m2 Land gekauft und ein Haus bauen lassen. Das habe ich während eines Besuchs in Paraguay 2017 gemacht. Ende 2018 bin ich dann hergekommen, das Haus ist 3 Monate später fertig geworden. Dann kam der Pool dran...

Die andere Hälfte des Geldes habe ich in sogenannten Cooperativen angelegt, quasi Genossenschaften bei denen ich Rendite bekomme, monatlich ausgezahlt. Je nach Coop bekommt mann zwischen 6 und 15 % Zinsen pa. Damit kann ich sehr gut leben  Allerdings besteht auch das Risiko das ne Coop pleite geht und dann steht man doof da. Also muss man auf dem laufenden sein 

Das beste hier sind für mich die Menschen  Offen, Freundlich usw. Mann muss natürlich auch aufpassen, es gibt viele Betrüger...

Knapp danach folgt das Essen, Obst und Gemüse super frisch und voll günstig, dasselbe mit Fleisch. Ich gebe im Monat ca. 200 Euro für Essen aus und esse frischen Salat, Obst, Rinderfilet, kann also nicht klagen ))

Das Wetter ist entweder zu heiss oder zu kalt  Im Sommer gehts bis zu 45 Grad und in der schlimmsten Nacht hatte ich, dank kaputtem Airconditioner, 35 Grad im Zimmer. Wenn es dann im Winter nachts 5 Grad hat ist das schon (dank kaputter Klimaanlage) fies. Habe mittlerweile einer neue die funtioniert, mal schauen wie es diesen Sommer wird.

Es hat ne Weile gebraucht bis ich Internet hatte. Da ich nicht in der Hauptstadttadt lebe ist das Angebot hier sehr begrenzt. Ich bekomme 1 Mbit Down/6 Mbit Up über LTE. Reel sind es, mit Bittorent getestet, so 1-5 kb/s Tagsüber und soo 200 kb/s in den Morgenstunden. Die vollen 1 Mbit bekomme ich dann wenn die anderen Einwohner des Landes schlafen, also zwischen 3 und 6 Uhr Nachts 

Mittlerweile klappt es auch halbwegs mit der Kommunikation (in Spanisch). Hab auch schon einen einheimischen Kumpel 

Ach ja, Coronatechnisch ist Paraguay sehr gut weggekommen. Unter 500 Infizierte. Das Land hat sehr früh mit der Quarantäne begonnen. Momentan sind wir in Phase 3 eines 4 Phasenauflockerungsplans der Regierung.

So, das wars erstmal mit meinem "Bericht". Es gab durchaus viele Risiken/Unsicherheiten bei der ganzen Sache, bin auch ein paar mal schön auf die Schnauze gefallen, aber jetzt, nach c. 1 3/4 Jahren in diesem Land, kann ich sagen: Fuck Yeah!

In diesem Sinne,

Vordack


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!1

Hey Dacki altes Haus, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hab ich dich hier als kolumbianischen Drogenlord angepriesen!  

Schön das es dir gut geht und du deinen Entschluss nicht bereust, was ist aus deinem Hobby mit der Musik geworden!? Deine Pläne mit Paraguay hast du ja hier bereits hier veröffentlicht, auch dass du irgendwem Land abgekauft hattest was geteilt wurde und und und ... aber das liest sich ja echt positiv!

Aber ... 125TEUR für 700m² Land erscheint mir jetzt recht ... teuer?! Ich glaub in Teilen von Brandenburg bekommt man vergleichbares für weniger.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

HeyHey.
Fein das es dir da so gut geht.
Natürlich kennen wir dich noch, jedenfalls wir Stammis.
Was machst du da im Fernen eigentlich jetzt beruflich? Landwirt, Rinderzüchter o.Ä. ? Also von was lebt man da als zugewanderter.
Schick mal ein paar Pics rüber.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ... 125TEUR für 700m² Land erscheint mir jetzt recht ... teuer?! Ich glaub in Teilen von Brandenburg bekommt man vergleichbares für weniger.


Eventuell hat er sich in der m² verschrieben. Denn sonst würde ich auch das für dieses Land vollkommen Überzogen finden. Wobei wir natürlich nicht wissen wo er sich da Eingekauft hat. 
Aber andersrum, er wird schon wissen was er da gemacht hat wenn er sich schon vorab gut informiert hatte, also denke ich mal so.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2020)

Ich war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schon total überrascht, als einer meiner Beiträge ein „Gefällt mir“ von dir bekam. 

Schön, dass deine Auswanderung so gut geklappt hat und du scheinst schon viel besser angekommen zu sein, als so mancher, dessen Abschied ich erlebt habe. 

45 Grad wären mir persönlich zu viel, wo ich gerade für jeden kühlen Regentag dankbar bin und es hier ja auch immer mehr in die Richtung geht. 
Mich würde es da eher in den hohen Norden ziehen. 
Dafür klingt das mit dem frischen Obst sehr gut; am besten noch direkt vom Baum pflücken.

Schön, dass du mal wieder hier bist.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2020)

na dann mal viel Erfolg und Spaß in deiner neuen Wahlheimat in Südamerika


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Eventuell hat er sich in der m² verschrieben. Denn sonst würde ich auch das für dieses Land vollkommen Überzogen finden. Wobei wir natürlich nicht wissen wo er sich da Eingekauft hat.
> Aber andersrum, er wird schon wissen was er da gemacht hat wenn er sich schon vorab gut informiert hatte, also denke ich mal so.



Für Land UND Hausbau. Das Land war ca. 1/4 des Preises etwa.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WOOOHOOOOOO!!!1
> 
> Hey Dacki altes Haus, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hab ich dich hier als kolumbianischen Drogenlord angepriesen!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie teuer, oder günstig Grundstückserwerb und Bauen in Paraguay ist, aber Dacki schrieb doch, dass er sich von der Hälfte ein 700m² Grundstück gekauft UND darauf ein Haus gebaut hat, also für beides zusammen. 

Auf alle Fälle freut mich das sehr. 

EDIT: Dacki war schneller. Leute, ihr müsst an eurem Leseverständnis arbeiten!


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle für die netten Worte  Muss jetzt los mein Auto zum Verkauf vorbereiten.

@Batze
Auf meiner Webseite https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/ findest Du viele Bilder


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WOOOHOOOOOO!!!1
> 
> Hey Dacki altes Haus, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hab ich dich hier als kolumbianischen Drogenlord angepriesen!
> 
> ...



 Drogenlord ist noch nicht, dafür muss ich nochn paar Hektar Land kaufen und besser spanisch lernen. Ist aber auf meiner Bucket-List  Aber Grass bekomme ich für ca. 16 Cent/Gramm (Bei Abnahme von nem Kilo) 

Das mit der Musik ist so ne Sache... ich komme mit meinem Bandkollegen gerade überhaupt nicht klar  Habe aber angefangen hier Musikunterricht zu nehmen und es ist echt cool ne komplett andere Musikrichtung kennenzulernen. In Deutschland und so bin ich quasi mitm 4er Takt gross geworden, also daß man bei der Musik meistens 4 Takte hat, also beim beat 1,2,3,4 1,2,3,4 zählen kann. Die einheimische Musik basiert auf Polka, welcher im 3er Takt ist.

Für Land und Häuserbau und Swimming Pool war die Hälfte des Geldes.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für Land UND Hausbau. Das Land war ca. 1/4 des Preises etwa.



Pic's Pic's Pic's, wir wollen sehen wo/wie du da lebst.

Passt auf, jetzt zeigt er uns eine Herrschaftliche Villa und uns klappt alle die Kinnlade runter.  
Hihi, zu gönnen wäre es, denn sowas ist ein sehr Großer Schritt im Leben.
Das andere, ich hoffe trotzt deiner Internet Mega Leitung  bleibst du uns jetzt hier weiterhin/wieder erhalten. Textdateien ala Forum sollten ja auch bei dir nicht so viel Stream verbrauchen.
Wäre Fein.

@Batze
Auf meiner Webseite https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/ findest Du viele Bilder 

Sorry, zu spät gesehen


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

> Aber Grass bekomme ich für ca. 16 Cent/Gramm (Bei Abnahme von nem Kilo)


Dann nimm ich doch für die nächste Party erstmal nen lockeres Kilo.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Drogenlord ist noch nicht, dafür muss ich nochn paar Hektar Land kaufen und besser spanisch lernen. Ist aber auf meiner Bucket-List  Aber Grass bekomme ich für ca. 16 Cent/Gramm (Bei Abnahme von nem Kilo)



Falls Du dann mal nach einem kompetenten und fähigen "sicario" suchst, DM an mich.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Falls Du dann mal nach einem kompetenten und fähigen "sicario" suchst, DM an mich.



Hinten anstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2020)

Ich dachte zwar, es ginge um nen Plattenvertrag beim "geschafft!", aber DAS ist auch nice


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann nimm ich doch für die nächste Party erstmal nen lockeres Kilo.



Hehe, Party hier, ich hab nen Gästezimmer 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich dachte zwar, es ginge um nen Plattenvertrag beim "geschafft!", aber DAS ist auch nice



Schön wärs  Momentan habe ich meinem Kopf viele Baustellen, für kreative Musik fehlt momentan einfach Zeit/Ruhe. Meinem Bandkollegen fehlt es außerdem einfach an Power, also Durchhaltevermögen und Konsistenz. Weiss gar nicht wann wir das letzte Mal was zusammen gemacht haben, ist schon Monate her.


@Batze
Natürlich werde ich euch "erhalten" bleiben  Ich lese hier regelmäßig mit, halte mich nur mit Kommentaren zurück. Aber den ersten Schritt habe ich ja mit diesem Thread gemacht, weitere werden folgen 


Neulich habe ich einen gesamten Abend nur den einen Spamthread (Der heutige Tag war gut...) gelesen, mindestens 4 Stunden 

Beruflich sitze ich aufm Arsch  Nein, nich im Büro oder so  Wie oben gesagt habe ich die Hälfte meines Geldes angelegt und kann davon sehr gut leben. Ich kriege ca 1400 im Monat an Zinsen und benötige höchstens 600 zum Leben, also passt das.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Pool gehört zu meinem Haus, aber nicht das Haus in der Ferne, das ist von Nachbarn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das linke Haus

Die Bilder sind schon etwas älter, ich mache bei Gelegenheit neue...


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich kriege ca 1400 im Monat an Zinsen und benötige höchstens 600 zum Leben, also passt das.


Halt Platz frei, ich komme.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich einen gesamten Abend nur den einen Spamthread (Der heutige Tag war gut...) gelesen, mindestens 4 Stunden


Am Pool mit frischem Obst sitzen und unsere geistigen Ergüsse des Wahnsinns lesen stelle ich mir sehr entspannend vor.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Am Pool mit frischem Obst sitzen und unsere geistigen Ergüsse des Wahnsinns lesen stelle ich mir sehr entspannend vor.



Ja, das ist bestimmt sehr entspannend  

Die Realität sah aber etwas anderes aus  Hatte noch nen Schädel vom Vorabend, hatte also null bock auf nix. Da tat blöde Kommentare lesen richtig gut, war für mich von der geistigen Anstrengung gerade noch auszuhalten


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schon total überrascht, als einer meiner Beiträge ein „Gefällt mir“ von dir bekam.



Hehe, ich lese regelmäßig mit. 

So schwülstig es auch klingt, viele von euch sind mir über die Jahre ans Herz gewachsen, auch wenn ich es nicht so zeige. Das habe ich wieder extrem beim Lesemarathon neulich gemerkt


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juli 2020)

Die Bilder Anhänge funzen nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Bilder Anhänge funzen nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.



Bei mir auch nicht. Ich bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass das PCG Forum sie als zu traumatisierend idyllisch fuer unsere deutschen Gamerhirne eingestuft hat und deswegen gleich mal zensiert hat.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Bilder Anhänge funzen nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.



Ich hab sie normal hochgeladen. Bei mir sehe ich Links auf die ich klicken kann.

https://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=18959

https://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=18961

https://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=18960


Hab die Addressen hier reinkopiert, Vlcht klappt das.

In meinem Post sieht der Code so aus :[ ATTACH=CONFIG]18959[/ATTACH] wobei 18959 anscheinend die UploadID ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hehe, ich lese regelmäßig mit.
> 
> So schwülstig es auch klingt, viele von euch sind mir über die Jahre ans Herz gewachsen, auch wenn ich es nicht so zeige. Das habe ich wieder extrem beim Lesemarathon neulich gemerkt



Wo ist dein altes AVATAR. Manno, musstest du das jetzt rausnehmen.Das war doch deine Marke über viele Jahre. Muss man sich jetzt erstmal wieder total umgewöhnen.
Vote vor altes Avatar.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab sie normal hochgeladen. Bei mir sehe ich Links auf die ich klicken kann.
> 
> https://forum.pcgames.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=18959
> 
> ...



Nope! Bei mir heisst es nur "Ungueltiger Angabe: Anhang.
Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster."


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nope! Bei mir heisst es nur "Ungueltiger Angabe: Anhang.
> Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster."



Bei mir auch so.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nope! Bei mir heisst es nur "Ungueltiger Angabe: Anhang.
> Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster."


Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man aus jedem x beliebigen Land Bilder posten könnte 
[emoji14]

Aber coole Sache.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Bilder Anhänge funzen nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.





MrFob schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht. Ich bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass das PCG Forum sie als zu traumatisierend idyllisch fuer unsere deutschen Gamerhirne eingestuft hat und deswegen gleich mal zensiert hat.



Und in dem neuen Post jetzt?


----------



## MrFob (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und in dem neuen Post jetzt?



Leider genau das gleiche. Vielleicht hat McDrake recht und es liegt am Land. Dem PCG Forum wuerde ich alles zutrauen (sorry ZAM, aber Bilder einfuegen ist hier echt immer so ne Sache).

Aber auch ohne Bilder, klingt echt ziemlich genial deine Auswanderungs-Aktion. Congrats!


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Bilder habe ich auf meiner Webseite. Hier ein paar Links zu Gallerien:

https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/pi...&cws_album_title=Project: Building a new home

https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/pi..._album_title=Trips: On the road to Villaricca

https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/pi...OHk1eykZN&cws_album_title=The Sky in Paraguay

https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/pi...album_title=Project: Building a Swimming Pool


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man aus jedem x beliebigen Land Bilder posten könnte
> [emoji14]
> 
> Aber coole Sache.



Komisch, bei mir sieht alles normal aus und ich sehe die Bilder... habe jetzt Links zu ein paar Gallerien auf meiner Homepage eingefügt.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich auf meiner Webseite. Hier ein paar Links zu Gallerien:
> 
> https://kingsorfools.at/paraguay/pi...&cws_album_title=Project: Building a new home
> 
> ...



Ja die funktionieren auch. Also deine HP.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja die funktionieren auch. Also deine HP.



Gut, der Server ist ja auch nicht in Paraguay 

So, besser so mitm Profilbild???


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gut, der Server ist ja auch nicht in Paraguay
> 
> So, besser so mitm Profilbild???



Nö nicht besser. Will dein altes Avatar haben.  Aber ist natürlich dir überlassen, habe ja auch öfters mal getauscht. Nur bei deinem alten wusste hier gleich jeder wer an der Strippe ist.
Und wegen der Server, nun ja, D ist ja auch in gewissen Landen nicht besser.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nö nicht besser.



Okay, lag wohl am Cache, mein altes ist wieder aktiv


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Okay, lag wohl am Cache, mein altes ist wieder aktiv



Neee, nicht das B/W, obwohl ich das auch noch kenne. Ne das Bunte mit Gitarre. Das ist DEIN Avatar.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Neee, nicht das B/W, obwohl ich das auch noch kenne. Ne das Bunte mit Gitarre. Das ist DEIN Avatar.



Errr, hab leider kP welches Du meinst  Erinner mich nur noch an die Quitscheente.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, hab leider kP welches Du meinst  Erinner mich nur noch an die Quitscheente.



Ja genau die meine ich doch.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja genau die meine ich doch.



Ist jetzt zwar ne andere Ente, aber mit Gitarre


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Da war doch noch eine andere Musikente. Oder? Aber die geht auch. 
Ja das ist @Vordack der letzten Jahre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2020)

Der verlorene Entensohn meldet sich zurück. Meine Freude darüber kann ich (fast) gar nicht in Worte fassen. Welcome back, Dacki. 

Sag mal, was machst du überhaupt wenn du nicht gerade schlemmst, dich benebelst oder die Gitarre malträtierst? Wortwörtlich in den Tag hinein leben? Wäre mir persönlich doch ein wenig zu langweilig. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2020)

Mh, Bildanhänge funktionieren wunderbar - kommt drauf an, wie du es versucht hast. ^^
Davon ab - WB. Hoffentlich penetriert dich Cloudflare durch deine Location nicht ständig mit Captcha-Abfragen beim Versuch unsere Seiten zu besuchen. ^^


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sag mal, was machst du überhaupt wenn du nicht gerade schlemmst, dich benebelst oder die Gitarre malträtierst? Wortwörtlich in den Tag hinein leben? Wäre mir persönlich doch ein wenig zu langweilig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Dann kommt er hier ins Forum und macht jenes wieder unsicher.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der verlorene Entensohn meldet sich zurück. Meine Freude darüber kann ich (fast) gar nicht in Worte fassen. Welcome back, Dacki.
> 
> Sag mal, was machst du überhaupt wenn du nicht gerade schlemmst, dich benebelst oder die Gitarre malträtierst? Wortwörtlich in den Tag hinein leben? Wäre mir persönlich doch ein wenig zu langweilig.


Würd sagen, er rennt seinem Geld Auto und Freunden hinterher


Aber ich denke, wenn man ein eigenes "Anwesen" hat, ist man damit in gewissen Ländern genug beschäftigt.


----------

